# Webseite Hosten - Komme überhaupt nicht klar



## Mingxie (15. April 2011)

Hey Leute,

ich wollte meine Website gerade hosten. Ist natürlich in HTML geschrieben wurden. Nur komme ich jetzt garnicht klar. Ich finde keinen anständigen Hoster. War schon bei Square7 (Kriege keine Domains hin bzw wird nix auf FTP geladen), kilu (ist nicht das was ich suche) und bei bPlaced kann ich mich nich grad anmelden. Die anderen möcht ich nicht ausprobieren, denn ich hab keine Lust mich auf 50 Webhostern anzumelden. Deswegen wollt ich euch mal fragen was ihr so empfehlen könnt. Am besten wäre wenn der Hoster kostenlos ist.

Mfg


----------



## Gauloises24 (29. April 2011)

So ne Domain mit Webspace bekommt man schon für 10-20&#8364; im Jahr...z.B. bei STRATO (hab ich gute Erfahrungen mit gemacht).


----------



## skyline930 (29. April 2011)

Gute kostenlose Hoster hab ich bisher nicht gesehen.
Ich bin bei Hetzner.de, Level 4 Webspace. Für weniger als 5€ monatlich 4 GB Speicherplatz und unlimited Traffic, zusammen mit vielen anderen Features.


----------



## Tikume (29. April 2011)

1&1 natürlich! 

Aber egal was Du nimmst: Ich würde von kostenlosen Angeboten Abstand nehmen. Webhosting kostet ja nun wirklich nicht die Welt.


----------



## Careylasaint (2. Mai 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> 1&1 natürlich!
> 
> Aber egal was Du nimmst: Ich würde von kostenlosen Angeboten Abstand nehmen. Webhosting kostet ja nun wirklich nicht die Welt.




*zustimm*
habe seit Jahren beste Erfahrungen und sehr viele Websites bei 1und1 gehostet.


----------



## Dracun (2. Mai 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> 1&1 natürlich!
> 
> Aber egal was Du nimmst: Ich würde von kostenlosen Angeboten Abstand nehmen. Webhosting kostet ja nun wirklich nicht die Welt.


hmm warum empfiehlst du wohl 1&1  ;-)


----------



## xdave78 (2. Mai 2011)

hmm ..also ich bin seit 6 Jahren bei all-inkl - die Jungs sind Oberklasse - garantiert besser als irgend son Großkonzern ;-) 

Aber kostenlos...also bplaced und sqare7 hab ich Anfang des Jahres mal getestet. Die haben sicher alle nötigen Funktionen und für ne "popelige" HTML Seite wirds auch sicher ausreichen. Aber mir waren die Server VIEEEEEEL zu LAAAAAAGGGSAAAAAAM ...meine Güte, sowas von lahm. Aber sonst funzen die eigentlich.

Einfach Filezilla runterladen - Zugangsdaten eintragen und ab geht die Luzie. Du legst auf dem Server nen Ordner an für die Seite..Tust da dein HTML Zeuch rein (eine index.html wär gut) und dann legst Du bei square/bplaced einen "LINK" zu der Seite an (also eine Domain/Subdomain)...hab ma versucht es einfach zu erklären...


----------



## Gnofi (9. Juni 2011)

www.evanzo.de - Kleiner Laden, netter Support, in manchen Dingen sehr Kulant.

20 € kostet mich der Spaß im Jahr  + .de-Domain :-)


----------



## _Hickup_ (11. Juni 2011)

Vielleicht erst mal bei deinem Telefon/ Internetanbieter schauen, ob du da nicht eine Seite mit Hosting inkl. Webspace/ Domain hast. 
Es wird von einigen angeboten, geht aber rasch unter. 
Private HTML-Seiten kannst du sogar Werbefrei im Netz für "Umme" hosten" lassen. Dazu einfach mal Googeln. 

Schwieriger wird es, sobald du Datenbank/ MySQL/ PHP- Anbindung benötigst, aber du schreibst nur von "HTML". =)


----------



## wertzû (28. Juni 2011)

hostpoint.ch, kostet 6 euro und du kannst 10 webseiten amelden, anmelden geht einfach über hostpoint.ch (alle toplevel endungen wie z.B. .org .net .de .com etc.). Dort ist alles inbegriffen, support, email, mysql, php html und css updates.


----------



## Zervesa (30. Juni 2011)

Von Evanzo würd ich die Finger lassen, Betrüger hoch 3.

Ich bin mit All-Inkl sehr gut gefahren und hab nun bei Host Europe nen VServer auch sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## Martel (2. Juli 2011)

http://uberspace.de/   habe da mehrere Seiten! Sehr gut!


----------

